# bypass guided setup



## tzh2231 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi folks, what is the easiest way to bypass guided set up on series 1 TiVo?
I have no phone line at home, only got voip line which does not work after all kinds of efforts. None of my friends have real phone line either.


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

tzh2231 said:


> Hi folks, what is the easiest way to bypass guided set up on series 1 TiVo?
> I have no phone line at home, only got voip line which does not work after all kinds of efforts. None of my friends have real phone line either.


If you search around in the forum you might be able to find info specifically for that. I think it may require doing a telnet into the box and loading some Linux SW. Another option is to get a Turbonet card which plugs onto the open edge connector on the back of the motherboard. That provides an ethernet connection for connecting to the mother ship. Another option is to do serial PPP. That is basically using the Tivo serial port to connect to a PC and then using the PCs internet connection to phone home.


----------

